# Hydro-Rain HRC 100-C Spring Startup Issue



## AspiringGreenThumb (Apr 9, 2020)

Good Evening all, I've recently moved in to a new house and am having some issues getting the system working properly. The system worked fine last season, and was maintained by a local lawn care company. Here are the steps I have taken:

- Ensured all heads and sprinklers are clear of debris and not cracked
- Went into basement and checked that all the petcocks were oriented perpendicular
- Slowly turned water valve on in basement
- Went outside to controller and checked program was properly set, turned it on
- Set controller to manual/water (supposed to turn on all zones) *None of the zones turned on*
- Went into irrigation valve box and manually checked each of the 5 valves, they each worked and provided water to their respective sprinkler heads.* I couldn't leave any of these open a bit as a friend suggested, since that caused that valves zone to stay on regardless of controller setting.*
- Went back to controller and set program to run at 7:30pm; *none of the sprinklers turned on at this time nor shortly thereafter.*
- I have since turned the controller off; any help or advice is greatly appreciated. Haven't had much luck searching online for assistance. I can provide pictures of any equipment needed.

Thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check that the valves are getting 24v. Check your wires (eg. animal bite into it?). If you can run a temporary wire from the controller to the valves.


----------

